
How will Artificial Intelligence Impact Society - devhero
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbestechcouncil/2018/06/13/three-impacts-of-artificial-intelligence-on-society/
======
devhero
Over the next five years, we are about to witness the world we live in
entirely disrupted by improvements in artificial intelligence (AI) and machine
learning. Children today are growing up with AI assistants in their homes
(Google Assistant, Siri and Alexa) -- to the point that you might consider
their mere presence an extension of co-parenting. As voice and facial
recognition continue to evolve, machine learning algorithms are getting
smarter. More and more industries are being influenced by AI, and our society
as we know it is transforming.

